# Old threads



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

I cant find my old threads, from the old platform.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2018)

I just looked at some by you from 2015 .


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I just looked at some by you from 2015 .



Where do I find them?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2018)

Go to UT profile page , postings scroll down to all threads by c farmer .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2018)

It did go all the way back to 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

Only to 2015 here.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2018)

Yeah , look at the bottom it will say show older threads , or something .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-from-pa.136668/


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

I found them, thank you.  

 chopsaw


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/another-mini-build-thread.155654/


----------

